# Cartoon Shorts



## Judge Spear (Jun 3, 2012)

Stuff on the internet done by college students or professional animators please. I love these. Here are some of my favorites.

Beautiful hilarious relationship.

This literally made me cry.

Dark and poetic.

Poor fella.


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't know if this counts


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow.


----------



## Mullerornis (Jun 4, 2012)

Check this one's channel:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTXwEKdXOt4&feature=g-hist


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 4, 2012)

Check these out:
Pyrats - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYDquzEPLsw&feature=relmfu 

Voodoo- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV4n70DPaaI&feature=relmfu

The Building - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUdvItw2w48&feature=relmfu

Trois Petits points - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0yC2ldpBFI&list=FLxkISE3Zm7TkCBXtjEaED6g&index=36&feature=plpp_video

Blind Spot - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6zpwscHUJA&list=FLxkISE3Zm7TkCBXtjEaED6g&index=89&feature=plpp_video


----------

